# Greenhouse barn??



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

After this horrendous winter we have had with snow and cold, my husband has been spending his free time for a new shelter plan to make our pygmy's even happier. In searching for different sheds/shelters he came across something I think a little off the grid, yet makes sense to him. He came found some larger used greenhouses that would not only enclose their entire current shelter/run, allow additional space for our chickens shelter/run. 

I know I have been in heated green houses in the dead of winter and they have been warm with fans for venting… And he is convinced that he can even add additional pens far enough from the poly/side boards where they could not affect the structure. 

We could much easier get away in our township with a greenhouse structure, as "non permanent" structures do no require permits.

Does this sound like a reasonable idea, or is he just out of his mind at this point looking at every option he already has??

Any thoughts or advice would be great!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I know of several boer breeders who use greenhouses for shelters but I think they are more soft plastic than hard sided. Anyhow, the one below (Credit to Maple Shade Farm, Massachusetts - hijacked these from Facebook) has a space for their chickens & for their does & kids. I've been there and it stays quite warm in winter just due to the sun heating it up. No idea how it is at night as I'm sure it doesn't insulate at all, but it's very tight so not drafty. Almost anything can be turned in to a shelter with some welded wire panels and time! The only thing that I would be extra careful with (depending on where you are) is 1. snow loading and 2. wind storms.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is an alpaca farm in Ohio that has been using an old greenhouse farm for years.


----------

